# Windows-Explorer generiert keine Video-Thumbnails mehr



## Tingle (22. September 2011)

Und da bin ich wieder 

Hallo!

Vorab meine Hard- & Software-Spezifikationen:
Laptop: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa3515
Prozessor: AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core 2 GHz
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 32 Bit


Das Problem steht eigentlich schon in der Überschrift; vor etwa einem Monat hat mein Explorer einfach aufgehört, kleine Vorschaubilder für Videodateien anzuzeigen und ich bekomme nur noch den Standard-Icon zu Gesicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaub, das Problem ist in etwa in der Zeit aufgekommen, als ich das erste mal den CCleaner installiert und benutzt hab, kann das damit etwas zu tun haben? (Ich hab nur die Standardeinträge überprüfen und reinigen gelassen)
Hab auch schon x-mal versucht, in den Ordnereinstellungen den Punkt bezüglich "Immer Icon anzeigen, nie Vorschau" ein- und wieder auszuschalten, aber geholfen hat das nicht. Bild-Thumbnails werden weiterhin angezeigt, nur mit Videos klappt es nicht mehr.

Ich hatte auch in etwa dem Zeitraum bei services.msc ein paar Einträge von automatisch auf manuell gestellt, aber das waren eigentlich nur welche, von denen ich wusste, was sie tun.

Google hat mir nicht weiterhelfen können, es kamen zwar einige Tipps zusammen, aber keiner davon hat bei mir was gebracht.


Irgendwelche Ideen, woran sowas liegen könnte und wie man es umkehren kann?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

Dieses CC-Zeugs kann in der Tat oft mehr Schaden als nutzen. vlt. hat das Tool irgendeine Verknüpfung zum Standard-Programm für Videos oder dem Codec gelöscht?


----------



## Tingle (22. September 2011)

Wow, ähm, ja, ich hab's anscheinend 
Hab jetzt hab ich mal nach der ganzen Thumbnail-Geschichte gegooglet und das Wort "Codec" hinzugefügt.
Und siehe da; ein FAQ zum Thema Thumbnails mit dem K-Lite-Codec (den ich installiert hab).
Tjo, man hat in den Programmen so eine kleine Codec-Tweak-.exe und da kann man angeben, dass das K-Lite-Zeug sich um die Thumbnails kümmern soll, anstatt das Windows-Standardprogramm.
Und nach einem kurzen Explorer-Neustart geht's jetzt auch tatsächlich, ich hab wieder Thumbnails 
3gp-Videos haben zwar keine, aber ich glaub, die hatten bei mir noch nie welche. Hoffe nur, mkv's werden richtig angezeigt.

Danke für's hinweisen auf genau das eine Wort das zur Lösung gefehlt hat!


----------

